# salt loading p/u w/snowex1875 .Bed treatment?



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting a new 1875 and the swing mount,and am debating with myself on which is going to be the best way to load the 1875,best way to carry the salt,like 5 gal buckets,shovel all nite,one piece at a time yadayada.......anyway,i will be using bulk salt(95 per ton ) and have a 12x6 dump trailer to store some @ home.........have a tractor and bucket so no sweat there.Should i get a liner or something like rhino lining for the truck-bed/and the trailer.I am going full nuts in my first year going solo,as i have plowed in Chicago for 3 years,so the equipment wasn't mine to worry about.Sooooo much to consider its maddening.I have other businesses,but starting a new one is always a lil nerve racking....expensive....weather out of your control......yeh yada yada yada.Got a Boss 8.5 with spreader coming next week.Please ,any experienced advise would let this ole dog sleep better(50) thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I wouldn't store salt in your dump trailer is could go hard as it will get moisture and not drain out
Store it in a pile tarped that way you can use your tractor to break and lumps up
make yourself a little bin in your truck with a lid that's low enough that you can still see out
From there you can load the bin with a bucket or pails and then just open the lid and shovel into your hopper
Pails can get wet spill ect. If you get a few clumps in your bin you can break the up as you shovel
just make sure you leave yourself some room to stand you dOnt want to be slipping in your truck bed. Maybe a rubber mat?
Or you could always go bagged.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*covered wagon*

The dump trailer is under roof so i am not worried about that.I would like to bed liner the truck bed to prevent any damage,and will look into doing the same for the trailer.....i want to keep enough salt on hand in case the salt seller isn't opened up 24/7(my 1st year down here).I am thinking about all 5 gallon buckets and just use the loader to let er rip!!!!!!!I I have the tendency to over think things anyway...and i know i will figure it out when it hits the fan.Thanx:salute:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

If you have a loader, why mess around with a tailgate spreader? Go with a v-box and save yourself some headaches. Messing around with buckets will get real old real quick. Either way, definitely have the bed coated with linex.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*$$$$$$$$$$$*

Got the brand new 1875 for $2,200 delivered,and this is my 1st year.Dont want to put out that kinda money till i see how this year goes.If it turns out real good,then i will go with a v box and another truck....think big later.......let it snow,let it snow,let it snow!Thumbs Up


----------



## Yamaha0219 (Jan 7, 2010)

We use Magic Salt, so we don't have to worry about it hardening up like you do. We run two V-Box speaders on an F-350 dump and F-450 dump and run an 1875 on an F-250 with upgraded suspension (its atleast equivalent to the 450 suspension). We just lay a tarp down in the bed and put a couple bucket fulls of salt on the tarp and cover it up, when the hoppers empty we take a short break to shovel it in the hopper and off we go. Granted its not the most efficient system, but that truck is usually a secondary salt truck. 

I think a lot of it depends on how many properties you're doing and how quick you eat up the salt in the hopper. I thought about suggesting to my boss to build a wooden box to place in the bed to keep the salt under control, and do a little less damage to the bed.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*your the one*

After all this time posted ,you are the only one to give me an answer on this ????? Thank you for your input,i just dont understand why no one will answer a lil question.....I am new to tghis site and maybe as the years go by,i will understand it,but a newbie gets what a newby gets I hope i would answer for a new guy as quick as an ole timer thanxs again


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

jerrywane;1301038 said:


> After all this time posted ,you are the only one to give me an answer on this ????? Thank you for your input,i just dont understand why no one will answer a lil question.....I am new to tghis site and maybe as the years go by,i will understand it,but a newbie gets what a newby gets I hope i would answer for a new guy as quick as an ole timer thanxs again


This wasn't an answer?


wizardsr;1300118 said:


> If you have a loader, why mess around with a tailgate spreader? Go with a v-box and save yourself some headaches. Messing around with buckets will get real old real quick. Either way, definitely have the bed coated with linex.


Or this:


MIDTOWNPC;1300026 said:


> I wouldn't store salt in your dump trailer is could go hard as it will get moisture and not drain out
> Store it in a pile tarped that way you can use your tractor to break and lumps up
> make yourself a little bin in your truck with a lid that's low enough that you can still see out
> From there you can load the bin with a bucket or pails and then just open the lid and shovel into your hopper
> ...


Or were they just not the answer you wanted??? 

FWIW, Magic is expensive as all get out. Clearlane works great at not clumping and is much much cheaper. Magic works good, but not good enough to justify the cost versus using a little more salt.


----------



## Yamaha0219 (Jan 7, 2010)

wizardsr;1301044 said:


> FWIW, Magic is expensive as all get out. Clearlane works great at not clumping and is much much cheaper. Magic works good, but not good enough to justify the cost versus using a little more salt.


I'm not the boss so the cost isn't on me, I just deal with the product in the winter. Magic has worked well for us, we'll drive around with it all storm in the spreader and when its time to salt we never have a problem with a frozen hopper. I've never heard of the ClearLane...is it a brine like the magic that you just mix with the salt?

To the original poster...we're looking into getting a bigger sander for our pick up because of the whole issue with having to reload the hopper. We know the truck can hold the weight, so it'd be more convenient to have it all in one big hopper. The only problem we face with that is we usually have a dozen bags of salt in the truck for sidewalk treatments.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yamaha0219;1301109 said:


> I'm not the boss so the cost isn't on me, I just deal with the product in the winter. Magic has worked well for us, we'll drive around with it all storm in the spreader and when its time to salt we never have a problem with a frozen hopper. I've never heard of the ClearLane...is it a brine like the magic that you just mix with the salt?


Clearlane is treated salt, it's a mag chloride mixture sprayed onto salt, just like magic. It's green instead of brown, and lacks the sugary smell of magic. Magic works a little better than clearlane due to the beet juice in it, but they charge way too much for it for the slight reduction in product usage over clearlane.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*wiz wiz wiz*

As for an answer i wasn't looking for,i had already stated that i had purchased a 1875 snow ex ,so i am NOT going to buy a V box......and the other answer was pretty good,but..i had already stated that my dump trailer was under roof,and i would like to carry as much salt as possible in the truck as not to have to run back so much to refill from the dump trailer>get it? I am in the kountry,so its good to carry what you can.Diesel is not cheep!!! Thank you for your concern though,as i felt it through my screen and felt its depth.:yow!:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Post up some pictures when you have time

.
..
...
....
of your giant salt cube that will be stuck in your trailer.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1301223 said:


> Post up some pictures when you have time
> 
> .
> ..
> ...


X2


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*which one???*

The one where it is under roof and tarped off, or the one that has it under roof and dumps as needed with the loader that shouldnt have too much trouble breaking up what didnt when i dumped.If your right Ill buy the beer:laughing:


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*AhhhHaaa*

I get it now.ITS pick on the newbie guy time bring it on as i is smartt


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As stated salt pulls moisture from the air. When it's in your dump trailer it won't be able to breath and hardened up. In your case it sounds like your doing smaller lots to salt .cost maybe a little more ,but in your case go with bagged salt and you'll be able to store it right on your truck .you'll save money on the back end by not going back to the shop to reload.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

jerrywane;1301212 said:


> As for an answer i wasn't looking for,i had already stated that i had purchased a 1875 snow ex ,so i am NOT going to buy a V box......and the other answer was pretty good,but..i had already stated that my dump trailer was under roof,and i would like to carry as much salt as possible in the truck as not to have to run back so much to refill from the dump trailer>get it? I am in the kountry,so its good to carry what you can.Diesel is not cheep!!! Thank you for your concern though,as i felt it through my screen and felt its depth.:yow!:


You said you were buying , not you had bought. Thats why you were getting the answers and comments you got.
The dump trailer will still clump and freeze into chunks just like it would if left outside. It sucks moisture out of the air around it like a dehumidifier. Buy bagged product for this year to see if it's going to be worth it. Easy to load and won't clump.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*thank you*

I didn't know that salt sucks! I guess its true as in all grainy things like salt/sand/ except that salt will ball up and make a mean snowball......I am still needing to find out if the place where i will be buying my salt from stays open during storms or not.I would if i was selling salt,but hey its not my money.We don't get allot of big snow events around here,but as i have stated in my other posts,it has been getting to be more and more each year.I am hoping to have a good 1st year and break even for my initial investment.So far with tires/salter1875/mount/8.5 boss str8(used) Ive got about 5 grand into this.Got lucky on all my deals,$2,200 for the salter-$200 for shipped mount-$2,100 for plow-$625 into the treadwrights.I don't really have a winter job as i own and maintain apartment buildings and everyone settles in for the winter,so i needed something to do.as i have done this before in Chicago for a few years as a sub and love to play in the white stuff anyhow! I have learned a lot on this site,as i have on another venture i went into burning/cutting /selling firewood ,on a site called arboristsite.com. It is set up like this one and i got into it big time. The 1st year into it was TOUGH! I made my money back for my splitter and dump trailer + paid for my gas and help and ended up with about 4 years of free wood to burn in my place.......sorry for the long windiness,i have been off for 10 weeks with a busted knee.......I hate being tied down....thank yall:salute:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bag it*

I will agree with Grandview.

In your situation, Bagged material will be less costly in the long run. The up front cost are greater but the time and effort of hand loading and then going back after more material the cost difference will be made up very quickly.

We run three SnowEx 1875 with the swing away gates and run bagged material through them for the above reasons.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Weather man*

The weather guys along with my weather bug should be a good indicator of a storm strong enough to salt up the bulk salt for any particular storm,so i will try to read the tea leaves,and keep a pallet as the backup....thank you Wayne....and my offer still stands for a sub..... I hate spending 3xs the $$ on pallet stuff.....but will always be learning :salute:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Thanks*



jerrywane;1302696 said:


> The weather guys along with my weather bug should be a good indicator of a storm strong enough to salt up the bulk salt for any particular storm,so i will try to read the tea leaves,and keep a pallet as the backup....thank you Wayne....and my offer still stands for a sub..... I hate spending 3xs the $$ on pallet stuff.....but will always be learning :salute:


Please email me your information again. We were actually talking about snow today.

Thanks.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

jerrywane;1302696 said:


> The weather guys along with my weather bug should be a good indicator of a storm strong enough to salt up the bulk salt for any particular storm


LOL, now there's a rookie statement if I ever saw one! :laughing:


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*opptimist*

the weather in S.E. Ky is pretty reliable because of the mountains.It doent snow much around here,but when it does ,its pretty spot on....and Wayne Kiss my XXX LMAO you guys are funny!


----------

